# looking for partial fursuit to buy!!!



## wolico (Mar 18, 2010)

omgsh!!!! i finaly hav some money and im looking for a cheap but decent partial fursuit preferably a wolf my price ranges from about 50$-200$+ :> if anyone could help me out by finding a few fursuits :] please and thank you


----------



## DaxCyro (Mar 18, 2010)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/forumdisplay.php?f=15

Use the Black Market for commision requests


----------



## wolico (Mar 19, 2010)

oh i found some thx ^.^


----------



## Miharu Okami (Mar 21, 2010)

I'd be happy to do one for you.


----------



## wolico (Mar 23, 2010)

i found someone thanks but ill keep u in mind im going to be commisioning more fursuits in the future


----------

